# Dakine glove fit



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

So this is what I get for hopping on a deal too quickly. 

I've been looking for some new gloves, but REALLY short on cash due to some things that have popped up. Found a great deal on Dakine Lynx gloves and ordered a small. My hands are this weird in between size - they are small/medium around the hand, but I have shorter sized fingers. I usually wear gloves around 7-7.5 BUT have worn gloves as small as 6in in a pinch. The 7-7.5 gloves usually fit comfy around the hand with room for a liner, but in the fingers they are too long - and i hate having extra material off the end of my fingers. So when I was wearing the 6in gloves, the fingers were PERFECT but it was snug around my hand. Not uncomfortable, I was able to flex my hand just fine, not cutting off circulation - but fitting a liner was not possible. I ordered a small in the Dakines thinking it would be a better fit in the fingers while also leaving some room for thin liners.

Dakine's glove size chart has them fitting a size down from most other gloves. A small usually fits 6.5-7.5, but with Dakine it is 5.5-6.5. I'm wondering if this smaller fit holds true in real life? I don't think they will be unwearable by any means, seeing as I wore a kids glove in small (kids not toddlers) at the end of last season when I lost one of my other gloves on the slopes, but I wanted to get some liners for better waterproofing. I'm not gonna sweat it if I can't do that, just want an idea of what to expect. I've never encountered a pair of gloves that deviated from the usual path, although it was bound to happen eventually. 

There is a lesson in all this - do some research before hopping on a great deal (these were 60% off and free shipping), even with something as "minor" as gloves. :facepalm3:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

radiomuse210 said:


> So this is what I get for hopping on a deal too quickly.
> 
> I've been looking for some new gloves, but REALLY short on cash due to some things that have popped up. Found a great deal on Dakine Lynx gloves and ordered a small. My hands are this weird in between size - they are small/medium around the hand, but I have shorter sized fingers. I usually wear gloves around 7-7.5 BUT have worn gloves as small as 6in in a pinch. The 7-7.5 gloves usually fit comfy around the hand with room for a liner, but in the fingers they are too long - and i hate having extra material off the end of my fingers. So when I was wearing the 6in gloves, the fingers were PERFECT but it was snug around my hand. Not uncomfortable, I was able to flex my hand just fine, not cutting off circulation - but fitting a liner was not possible. I ordered a small in the Dakines thinking it would be a better fit in the fingers while also leaving some room for thin liners.
> 
> ...


All of that is why you should wear mittens


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i have no idea. i'm only posting so you don't feel like nobody cares. i care. i just don't know.

EDIT: nevermind. nobody had posted yet when i was typing my response lol


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i have no idea. i'm only posting so you don't feel like nobody cares. i care. i just don't know.
> 
> EDIT: nevermind. nobody had posted yet when i was typing my response lol


I dont care, i just want to push the mitten agenda.:hairy:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i will not convert

gloves all day!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

mitten, mitten, mitten, who got the button


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i will not convert
> 
> gloves all day!


I agree. My Dakines have like 560g of insulation and are warm as hell.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> mitten, mitten, mitten, who got the button


You can't do this with mittens...:finger1::finger1::finger1::finger1::finger1::finger1:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

cav0011 said:


> I dont care, i just want to push the mitten agenda.:hairy:


Bwahaha - i tried mittens as my hands tend to run cold. However I hate the feeling of my fingers being "trapped". Just a weird fact about me. Also here in Virginia, it's pretty rare that temps get so low that a glove doesn't work for me. Anything about 40s and my hands get too warm in a mitten.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

My fingers freeze if not mittenized! I hate gloves and I wear them for work. Never get the same fit twice!

Sorry kiddo! Gotta push the mitten agenda for snowboarding too! Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> My fingers freeze if not mittenized! I hate gloves and I wear them for work. Never get the same fit twice!
> 
> Sorry kiddo! Gotta push the mitten agenda for snowboarding too! Wish I could be of more help.


Well dammit you guys don't get it in my head that mittens might suddenly be the optimal choice for me and make me regret my purchase even MORE. I'm already facepalming over the size. :facepalm1: Snug or not, it doesn't make or break the purchase...just like having the option of fitting liners. Although I've been going this long without that option while wearing my little kid gloves.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

KansasNoob said:


> I agree. My Dakines have like 560g of insulation and are warm as hell.


Did you find you had to size up in them from usual? Or that they fit pretty close to size?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> You can't do this with mittens...:finger1::finger1::finger1::finger1::finger1::finger1:


Sure I can,… You just won't ever be sure if I'm flippin' you off or not! 
Besides,.. I learned how to sign "bitch" today! I can do that in mittens! :lol:


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Do any of you guys wear leather/elk hide mittens with wool liners? I've worn those in -15 and never once have my hands gotten cold. Plus there is room for wrist guards!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ravaging Rami said:


> Do any of you guys wear leather/elk hide mittens with wool liners? I've worn those in -15 and never once have my hands gotten cold. Plus there is room for wrist guards!


Now if I was dealing with temps that extreme, I would definitely have mittens and deal with my fingers issue. We barely get below the 20s. Those sound super warm...never heard of them until now.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> Now if I was dealing with temps that extreme, I would definitely have mittens and deal with my fingers issue. We barely get below the 20s. Those sound super warm...never heard of them until now.


They are great! I have used them since I first started and they never wear out. I just re-treat the leather every few years. Only once have I stitched the seam back together after I hooked it on something while walking carelessly. Even in below zero weather my hands are warm - almost sweating! I take them out and I can see steam from how warm they are. Throw in some heater packs and it's even toastier!

EDIT: These are the ones my dad uses for riding, you can find them cheaper without a liner ($22 on amazon.com) but these have a nice liner and LL Bean is a good company.

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/60315?page=mens-buckskin-chopper-mitts


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I had a pair of Dakine Sabre gloves the last couple years and just bought a new pair of them this year. I love them! Easily the best gloves I've ever used, but then again they're the only "nice" pair of glove I've had. I got men's size medium and they fit snug, which is what I was going for. I can a pair of Pow liners that I can fit under the glove if I have to, but the gloves are usually warm enough without them plus it puts them on the verge of being a little too snug.

That said, I'm not sure exactly how the sizing is for the women's gloves. I feel like they might run a bit smaller than I was expecting. I think small should fit you if you won't be using a liner. If you will be using one regularly, maybe size up? Idk...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> Well dammit you guys don't get it in my head that mittens might suddenly be the optimal choice for me and make me regret my purchase even MORE. I'm already facepalming over the size. :facepalm1: Snug or not, it doesn't make or break the purchase...just like having the option of fitting liners. Although I've been going this long without that option while wearing my little kid gloves.


I wear size 7.5 for horseriding gloves which fit perfectly and have Dakine gloves size M which fit exactly to finger length. Thus if you don't like too much room left, you may have went the right road with the S.

Cold hands are my destiny as well thus I was wearing mittens many years but began to hate them when I got BOA boots cos I can't adjust BOA with them and fingers run immediately cold getting them out of the mitts to adjust boots (every run). Thus I got gloves but then fingers ran cold anyway :dry:. 

BUT on the trip to AK I found these marvellous things called Hot Hands handwarmers. They produce enough heat to keep hands warm all day and are small enough to fit into the gloves. I swapped one pack every other half an hour from one hand to the other, cosily warm hands. Been looking for them and ppl on the forum mentioned that they are available everywhere at groceries n gas shops at yours (managed to track some in France, yay, winter can come )


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Mittens have no flaws, they are the perfect hand covering. You can do everything with them. I have cold weather, normal weather, and spring mittens. They are phenomenal.

It takes a little bit to get used to but mittens are the best thing ever, even better then camber (HI GRIZZLY!!!) Also I dont like BOA boots so that issue will never be a problem in my world.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> Mittens have no flaws, they are the perfect hand covering. You can do everything with them. I have cold weather, normal weather, and spring mittens. They are phenomenal.


Well, _you_ can perfectly do everything _you_ do ... they're also not handy for hiking/BC, transition is undoable (well, at least for me), hindering in handling of shovel, probe and beacon. IIRC, OP does not ride BC (yet?) thus that's irrelevant so far, but she has BOA boots thus I found it worth to mention. 
Radio, if you're thinking of mitts, look at lobster ones, they leave the index finger separated for easier handling.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Things I can not buy online (snowboard gear):
Boots
Gloves
Jackets 
Pants

Things I can buy online:
Boards 
socks
base layers
belts

Small gloves suck. And even finger measurements are inconsistent with actual product.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I wear XL gloves. I have the warmest rated dakine and they're so warm i can only wear them when its below 0. Sucks cause they're super comfy, but hot as hell.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Dakines primaloft is no joke, that shit is the real deal. My Dakine mitts are stupid warm, pair that with the gore tex and you've got one hell of a comfy pair of hands.. 3 seasons into my Dakine (rover I think? Maybe Rangers? Can't remember but they were the most high end globe they had to offer) mitts and couldn't be happier. When u compress your hand into a fist you can literally feel all the air and moisture get squeezed out and the whole mitt kind of "deflates" in a sense until you spread your hands out and space them out again. Really fun to do when ur bored on a chairlift haha


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Mittens are for children and women.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I find Dakine gloves tend to be one size bigger than they should be.
Anyways, about mittens, I bought a pair of POW mittens that have the index separated from the rest for easy bindings operation I guess.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Cold hands are my destiny as well thus* I was wearing mittens many years but began to hate them when I got BOA boots cos I can't adjust BOA with them *and fingers run immediately cold getting them out of the mitts to adjust boots (every run). Thus I got gloves but then fingers ran cold anyway :dry:.


Really? I'm surprised. What was hindering you when adjusting your Boa's? I only wear mittens and only have Boa boots,.. I don't have any problem/issues adjusting mine.

Can you elaborate on what exactly about mittens gets in the way for you? I'm curious!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

neni said:


> Well, _you_ can perfectly do everything _you_ do ... they're also not handy for hiking/BC, transition is undoable (well, at least for me), hindering in handling of shovel, probe and beacon. IIRC, OP does not ride BC (yet?) thus that's irrelevant so far, but she has BOA boots thus I found it worth to mention.
> Radio, if you're thinking of mitts, look at lobster ones, they leave the index finger separated for easier handling.


No BC yet (my area doesn't exactly have great areas for that) but yes BOA boots. Where I ride, I don't exactly NEED mittens and not fond of them anyway, so it works out. Plus with those little hand warmers, I'll be good for those rare nights where temps are below the 20s and some wind is kicking up. I'll have to look around for them. If I can't find them in gas stations, I'm sure they have something like it at Wal-Mart and other stores like that. It sounds like Dakines were a good choice though considering how many folks here use them and love them. They are my first "good" glove that isn't from somewhere like Target.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> I wear XL gloves. I have the warmest rated dakine and they're so warm i can only wear them when its below 0. Sucks cause they're super comfy,* but hot as hell*.


Finally someone uses this expression in a way that makes sense!!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Really? I'm surprised. What was hindering you when adjusting your Boa's? I only wear mittens and only have Boa boots,.. I don't have any problem/issues adjusting mine.
> 
> Can you elaborate on what exactly about mittens gets in the way for you? I'm curious!


With gloves, I can grip the BOA with three fingers and tighten it by rotating these three fingers; no moving of the wrist/arm necessary. With the mitts, this three-point-grab-turn movement is not possible, I grab with two points and have to turn the hand rather than rotate the fingers. Much more movement of wrist/arm included. Doesn’t help that one hand I had several dislocations and torn ligaments in thumb/fingers thus movement is a bit hampered anyway. 

Now that’s ok if you’re resting somewhere and tighten your boots there, or not often in the course of the day, but I tighten my boots for every run, usually on the last meters of a steep T-bar, thus I prefer the easy low-movement finger rotation adjustment (bowing down a bit is sufficient) rather than the half yoga arm movement where I have to crouch and hub will yell at me cos he has the T-bar down in the knees  

Thus it’s maybe a specific problem of mine (damaged joints + being super impatient + riding T-bar with tall hub + tic to tighten till the boa moans) but even when resting I find it way easier with gloves.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Neni I was just being over the top  I dont really think mittens are perfect for everything. I do believe that people dislike them for style purposes rather than functional reasons. I dont suffer from a lack of dexterity for normal resort riding in them, when I am hiking I tend to take whatever is on my hands off to deal with transitions and also because I generate a good deal of body heat on the hike.

Mittens may be for women and children, its a good thing I am not concerned about what people think of my hands when I ride  Also in this thread I think all the pro-mittens crowd are adult males so there is that.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> Mittens may be for women and children, its a good thing I am not concerned about what people think of my hands when I ride  Also in this thread I think all the pro-mittens crowd are adult males so there is that.


Been in the mitten fan crowd myself over 20y. Haha, style is the last thing I'm concerned (wearing my good old long mitts or gloves _over_ the sleeves - woooo, been told recently by a youngster that this is _so_ yesterday). According to the fashionistas here, there are at least 5 no-gos in this pic :laugh:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Mittens except if doing park with a rope tow, mittens 90% of time...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> With gloves, I can grip the BOA with three fingers and tighten it by rotating these three fingers; no moving of the wrist/arm necessary. With the mitts, this three-point-grab-turn movement is not possible, I grab with two points and have to turn the hand rather than rotate the fingers. Much more movement of wrist/arm included. Doesn’t help that one hand I had several dislocations and torn ligaments in thumb/fingers thus movement is a bit hampered anyway.


OK,.. wasn't aware that there might be ROM issues due to past injuries. It's just that I simply roll the edge/side of my _mittened_ hand along the Boa reels edge to tighten it up,…! This works well, even for those last few minor clicks to finish adjusting. I almost never have to actually grip the boa reel between my thumb & forefinger. 



neni said:


> Been in the mitten fan crowd myself over 20y. Haha, style is the last thing I'm concerned (wearing my good old long mitts or gloves _over_ the sleeves - woooo, been told recently by a youngster that this is _so_ yesterday). According to the fashionistas here, there are at least 5 no-gos in this pic :laugh:


I couldn't find even one! So I guess I am even _less_ of a "Fashionista!" :lol: (…I almost gave you a hit for "gappers gap" on the goggles,) However, on closer inspection, It appears to be the shape of those gog's along with the brim of the helmet causing that illusion!  :laugh:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> OK,.. wasn't aware that there might be ROM issues due to past injuries. It's just that I simply roll the edge/side of my _mittened_ hand along the Boa reels edge to tighten it up,…! This works well, even for those last few minor clicks to finish adjusting. I almost never have to actually grip the boa reel between my thumb & forefinger.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find even one! So I guess I am even _less_ of a "Fashionista!" :lol: (…I almost gave you a hit for "gappers gap" on the goggles,) However, on closer inspection, It appears to be the shape of those gog's along with the brim of the helmet causing that illusion!  :laugh:


what about high back over pants?:eyetwitch2:
I dont like it that way cuz when I go for toe side carve it pulls my pants down lol.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> Been in the mitten fan crowd myself over 20y. Haha, style is the last thing I'm concerned (wearing my good old long mitts or gloves _over_ the sleeves - woooo, been told recently by a youngster that this is _so_ yesterday). According to the fashionistas here, there are at least 5 no-gos in this pic :laugh:


Eh, no black socks with sneakers. It's all good.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

What about pipe gloves? Do they offer any insulation? Its to warm in my leather mittens and the liners are freezing after couple runs, so i was thinking pipe gloves would do the trick..any advice? Thanks


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

fraxmental said:


> What about pipe gloves? Do they offer any insulation? Its to warm in my leather mittens and the liners are freezing after couple runs, so i was thinking pipe gloves would do the trick..any advice? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I had a pair of Dakine pipe gloves until I lost them.... :facepalm3: I really liked them because they were so low profile and easy on/off and they looked good. I'd only wear them if it's not going to get lower than 20 F. Also it's not a good idea to put your hands on the ground much cuz they don't have as good of waterproofing as regular gloves most of the time.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

speedjason said:


> what about high back over pants?:eyetwitch2:
> I dont like it that way cuz when I go for toe side carve it pulls my pants down lol.


Yeah I ride with my high backs over my pants. Although if one were to have especially baggy pants, it might make sense to put the pants over the high back so it doesn't compromise the fit.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> OK,.. wasn't aware that there might be ROM issues due to past injuries. It's just that I simply roll the edge/side of my _mittened_ hand along the Boa reels edge to tighten it up,…! This works well, even for those last few minor clicks to finish adjusting. I almost never have to actually grip the boa reel between my thumb & forefinger.


Haha, your way works for loose fit. I do that as well. And then ten more turns to get 'em tight. Real tight. "till BOA moans" wasn’t meant as exaggeration 




speedjason said:


> what about high back over pants?:eyetwitch2:
> I dont like it that way cuz when I go for toe side carve it pulls my pants down lol.


Doesn't work for me, pants over highback would hamper crouching/forward lean, pants would pull the highback


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Mittens here. All day, every day. My Dakines came with a pair of pipe gloves for a liner as well. It's the best damn combo ever IMO. When it's freezing, I wear the liners (pipe glove) under the mitts. When it's just kind of cold, I'll just wear the mittens, sans liners. And when it's the springtime and toasty out, I'll rock the pipe gloves on their own. And Neni, I won't wear a mitten that doesn't have a gauntlet. I hate snow going up my sleeves, and that extra piece (gauntlet) keeps that from ever happening.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

NWBoarder said:


> Mittens here. All day, every day. My Dakines came with a pair of pipe gloves for a liner as well. It's the best damn combo ever IMO. When it's freezing, I wear the liners (pipe glove) under the mitts. When it's just kind of cold, I'll just wear the mittens, sans liners. And when it's the springtime and toasty out, I'll rock the pipe gloves on their own. And Neni, I won't wear a mitten that doesn't have a gauntlet. I hate snow going up my sleeves, and that extra piece (gauntlet) keeps that from ever happening.


I really thought about trying mittens again...but I just never liked the feel/got the hang of doing everything with them that I can do with a glove. If these end up being not warm enough for colder nights, I can always pop back on to sierra trading post and find another good deal. Then have a mitten for cold days/nights and a glove for the rest of the time. Although if I can fit some liners in these gloves that are on the way to me, I'll just do that and be fine. Plus with those hand warmers...oooh yeah toasty paws.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I still wear my gloves I bought in 1987 in Stowe. Think I ponied up $100 for them then, more than I probably spent on my parachute pants a few years earlier  

Unfortunately last year my son learned on a hill with a rope tow and it really did a number on them. One thing I'll pony up the little extra cash for and buy locally where I can make sure things fit.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I know everyone has subscribed to this thread to see what happened (and in case anyone finds this thread in a search, they will have a follow up for extra info). I'm REALLY glad I got the smalls. In fact, I probably could have gotten the x-smalls. It's just the problem with my hands really. They fit great around the hand, but are too long in the fingers. I CAN fit a liner underneath if I need to, so I'm pleased about that. Maybe I'm just used to wearing kids gloves so it's making these ones seem big to me.  It would be perfect if the fingers weren't so long - but I know if I were to go a size down to fit the fingers, it would be snug around my hand and not allow for a liner.
Overall...I'm happy with em.  They feel so much more durable than the kid gloves, warm, and despite only having a DWR coating, rolled off any water I poured over them. Will probably add a Nikwax layer at some point to make sure I stay dry.


Edit: AND there is room for lil hand warmers.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

POW gloves have short fingers, check them out.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Anticrobotic said:


> POW gloves have short fingers, check them out.


Ah thanks for the tip! :jumping1:


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

You could have bought some Kincos and sno seal if you are on a tight budget. My Dakine gore tex gloves do fit a little snug in size l, I wish they were just a little bit bigger.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

vajohn said:


> You could have bought some Kincos and sno seal if you are on a tight budget. My Dakine gore tex gloves do fit a little snug in size l, I wish they were just a little bit bigger.


These were only $14 from sierra trading post, so it was a good deal. The DWR is decent right out the box, but I'm gonna get some water resistant spray to replenish them during the season. Was looking at Nikwax Glove Proof, but apparently I can use any waterproofing spray on them - which I can also use on my Volcom DWR hoodie and to replenish my spring board pants. Much better option instead of buying two separate products, since I also need some tech wash.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, does not get much cheaper than that. I get stuff from them also. Actually my new jacket came from there. I even bought a board from them last year. It was a hassle, but got an incredible deal and it worked out in the end.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bought Burton leather Ion boots from sierra trading post....


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Got two pairs of snowboard socks with the gloves for only $11. Seriously can't beat that! I never knew what I was missing going all these years using regular socks.


----------

